# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal Official MBLD 35/42 Cubes in 1:00:00 (WR5)



## the super cuber (Oct 28, 2016)

Great attempt! most cubes solved officially by anyone other than Maskow p) and most attempted as well.


----------



## Roman (Oct 28, 2016)

The era of @Maskow is coming to an end...


----------



## kake123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Roman said:


> The era of @Maskow is coming to an end...


Hopefully someone beats it by the end of 2016.

If not, 2017 is fine too.


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 31, 2016)

Roman said:


> The era of @Maskow is coming to an end...


Why is it? Doesnt Maskow practice anymore? I dont see new vids anywhere


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 31, 2016)

Simply amazing.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 1, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Simply amazing.


Thanks a lot


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 1, 2016)

Accuracy with that many cubes must be so difficult.


----------



## asacuber (Nov 1, 2016)

ur a beast m8


----------



## kamilprzyb (Dec 13, 2016)

Why do you have cubes in groups of 8 in an official solve?
When I went to a competition I have put my cubes in order, but they told me it's against the rules. Not only they put them into a big square, but also the delegate mixed up their order completly.
To make things clear, this is a very stupid regulation nobody agrees with and I hate it but we should all have equal conditions.
At this level every second is important, especially when people finish in 59th minute


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 13, 2016)

kake123 said:


> Hopefully someone beats it by the end of 2016.
> 
> If not, 2017 is fine too.


We're running out of weekends in 2016 though...


----------



## biscuit (Dec 13, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> We're running out of weekends in 2016 though...



Mark got 36/42 at Mega Minnesota. Is that the best non-maskow attempt


----------



## Torch (Dec 14, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Mark got 36/42 at Mega Minnesota. Is that the best non-maskow attempt


No he didn't


----------

